# Clexane/Prednisolone/Hashimotos



## Eadie (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi there,

I am very fortunatle to have 1 sucessful IVF/ICSI behind me. I'm going back to Norway for a second try shortly but my drugs regime has been changed. I realise that I need to discuss this with my consultant but I just wanted to run this by you before I speak to him. 

When I say that it was sucessful last time, it was sucessful in that even though we only got one embryo, that was all we needed to end up with a gorgeous little girl. However... we only got 8 follicles from which we got 6 eggs of which only 1 fertilized (even using ICSI). 

My last regme was bog standard Synarel then menopur followed up with cyclogest. On top of this I took prednisolone because of the immune issues due to my hasimotos (I asked him if I could take this, he agreed and prescribed). I convinced myself that it was the prednisolone that made it work (stupid I know - but we all get these things in our heads!)

This time however my drugs have been ramped up (assumedly as I didn't respond wonderfully last time) with the addition of puregon and clexane and I'm not being given prednisolone.

So my question (eventually!) is this:

What is Clexane for - I know that it thins the blood - but would it sort the immune issues and does it have any interractions with prednisolone and therefore is there any reason that I should not take prednisolone alongside the Clexane (as long as my consulatant agrees)

(I also take thyroxine) 

Thanks for this,

Em
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Exciting that you're going back for round 2  Wishing you all the best    

Will try to answer as best I can! Clexane is a low molecular weight heparin that is used to prevent blood clots from forming or to help dissolve clots that have formed. It basically interferes with the body process that does this (known as the clotting cascade) It doesn't have any effect on the bodies immune response so doesn't do the same thing as prednisolone.

Both heparin and prednisolone have side effects that interfere with the bodies usual processes in regulating the blood. They can be used together but this is usually with monitoring to make sure there is no abnormal bleeding or bruising. Some clinics do routinely prescribe these together though so there are treatment protocols that can be followed. Best to discuss this with the consultant though to see what they think 

Hope this answers what you wanted to know? (Not sure how much scientific detail you were looking for but didn't want to bore you with the pharmacology   )

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Eadie (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Maz - really appreciate your reply and wishes! Yes - that's exactly what I wanted to know - that clexanewon't do anything for the immune issues.

So in summary you think it's certainly not a straight 'no' and her might even say yes. I checked and have some in the cupboard from last time that's not out of date so i'll email him, tell him my concerns and ask him what he thinks.

Thanks again so much - what you're doing here is so valuable.

Em
x


----------



## Eadie (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi there - quick update. After your reply I spoke to my consultant and he is happy for me to take Prednisolone too.

Thanks again,

Em
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Great to hear that Eadie  Glad to heve helped and all the best for your cycle    

Maz x


----------

